

Show HN: Visualize your computer time - krudnicki
http://www.timeandtracking.com/auth/register/free/visualize

======
ColinWright
Let me give you my immediate reactions ...

Your link takes me straight to a signup page, which annoyed me immediately. I
don't know what you do, or how you do it. You ask me to download software with
no idea of your privacy policies, or why I should trust you.

I have to click on a few links to see what you produce - I still don't really
know how much of my effort goes into the successful tracking of my time. It
might be completely passive, it may be I need to click things while I work - I
have no idea.

When go to your home page there is a huge amount of text, none of which
actually tells me what pain is being taken away. You tell me lots of things
your software does - realy, lots - and yet there's nothing from _my_
perspective.

I don't want to know what your whizzy software can do, I want to know what
pain it takes away.

And that's my reaction.

Good luck.

~~~
krudnicki
I didn't expect such a good feedback, thanks a lot

~~~
ColinWright
Great response.

Let me add that these were reactions to the web site - I never got to try the
product. It's not clear that I would be in your target market anyway, and
additionally I use neither Windows nor a Mac.

So the takeaway is that when I visit a web site I want to know what my ROI
will be. If you want me to take some action, I firstly need to know what
benefit I'll get. you need to hook me with evidence - not just words - that
you understand my pain, and will take some of it away.

Hope that helps - replies/emails welcome but not necessary.

